# للتاجرات لعبة غرفة النوم الزوجية



## أضواء السحر (4 يوليو 2011)

لكل محبي الرومنسية وصلت لعبة الجراة والرمنسية المميزة 
لعبة غرفة النوم الزوجية 









محتويات اللعبة:
- لوح رومانسي قياسA3 فاخر يتكون من أكثر من خمسين منزلة،على اللوحة محتوية على أقسام ومهام زوجية بطريقة تحرك ممتعة ومميزة.
- مفتاح مع اللعبة لتوضيح الخانات وسيتم شرحه لاحقاً.
- 96بطاقة زوجية مقسمة على ستة اقسام كل قسم 16بطاقة مميزة بألون ربيعية هادئة.
- 12 قلب قماشي للتحرك على لوحة اللعب.
-ولاول مرة ملحق خاص بطريقة اللعب والارشادات ماقبل اللعب وكيفية تحديد الفائز + ملحق خاص لكيفية تجهيز ليلة رومانسية بمساعدة اللعبة.
-كيس اورجانزا لحفظ المحتويات.






أقسام اللعبة:
1- مواقف باردة
قسم للممنوعات والمحظورات بين الزوجين بغرفة النوم وخارجها مكتوبة بطريقة لطيفة لاتحرج الطرفين.
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 





2- أنا احبك
قسم تبادلي لكلمات الحب والتفاهم والاحترام+ قسم البووونس الذي قد ينهي اللعبة بلحظة .... !
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 





3- أجمل احساس
قسم رومانسية شاعرية بحتة ... تعطي الطرفين أجمل احساس لو ........ وتنبه الطرفين لمناطق مفقودة بينها ... بإختصار هو قسم رومانسي وتنبيهي للزوجين . وستكتشفن ذلك





♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 





4- غرفة النوم
يعد القسم الأكثر سخونة وهو مغزى اللعبة بالكامل يحوي مهام واوامر زوجية جديدة جدا .. جميلة جدا .. جريئة جدا .. ومن اسمه غرفة النوم ..... رومانسية زوجية محترمة وراقية





♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 





5-عطلة زوجية
واااو ... قسم العطلة الزوجية يحكي عن الزوجين ويعطيها فرصة جديدة في اللعبة للتمتع ببعضهما + اعطاء بعضها راحة وعطلة من اشياء وانتقالها لأشياء اخرى جميلة .. عطلة من خمس دقائق لأسبوع كامل !!





♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 

6-MESSAGE
قسم المسجات والرسائل الغرامية .. والرسائل التقديرية للزوجين ... عند الإلقاء يحس كلا الطرفين بمدى اهميته لدى الطرف الآخر+ مسجات زوجية ساخنه....





♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 



بالإضافة إلى أكثر من 50 منزلة على لوحة اللعب بطريقة جذابة جدا وحركة جديدة لأول مرة .. 
السعر مفاجاة الجملة 10ريال


----------

